# 200+ gallon tank



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

My aunt and uncle are building a new office for their buisness. They want a large, 200+ gallon aquarium in the waiting room. They have put me in charge of it. I'm not sure of the exact dimensions as of yet, but it is going to be big.

I would like to go with larger south american fish; leporinus, cichlids, etc.

I would like to keep away from oscars and jack dempsys if possible. Green terrors, firemouths, convicts, severums, etc. along with a couple of larger plecos. What are some good fish? I saw a tank on the internet that looks EXACTLY like what I want to do with this tank, but I forgot the address. I have it written down at home...lol

Also, me aunt has her heart set on getting a stingray. What are some good tankmates for rays?

Thanks alot

Andrew


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Good tankmates for the ray don't usually exist. They do best in species tanks.

I'd order a custom low tank, like 10 inches tall, and large and square. Allowing the fish more room. YOu could then suspend a light over the tank.

Big fish like SA/CA's rarely are as interesting to people who don't know anything about them as AFricans.

I'd consider angels and schooling fish, or discus, or africans.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I agree with *under_control*
If you don't have time to sit and watch the antics of SA/CA then they are not real interesting fish for the most part. Fricans with their wild colors might fit the bill a little better. Or maybe a frontosa colony?

That being said angles and Severums in an assortment of colors could be sweet looking. Throw in some SA dwarfs and a large school of tetras or two and and you have a nice looking and relativly peacefull set up.


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

I was actually going to go with a front colony if the SA/CA thing got shot down by my bosses...lol

Africans were my 3rd choice.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

I would say Arowana but I don't know if that tank is large enough-what about (I know it is not SA) Vieja Synspilium or a Cichla Ocellaris they get bet. 18-24 inches and I have seen them with Stingray-I don't know if the stingray would eat the FM and con-however I like the Severum and GT.


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

I was talking to my aunt last night. They are def. getting a 210 gallon, but they want salt water. Nemos to be exact...lol


----------



## fishoverlivingspace (Jul 21, 2007)

That's too bad... I think it could really go a long way with a stingray, a small group of severums, uarus, and angelfish, then a massive school of a larger tetra, like serpaes or pristella. That'd be a great school, and as long as the stingray was always larger than the cichlids, I wouldn't foresee a problem. Give him a good fine sand bed to use if he feels like getting away from the other fish, and it would be great. Too bad she wants saltwater, could set up a great SA tank! Saltwater will be really cool too though. The store I work at here in WI maintains a 460 gal salt tank with 125 clownfish and a couple yellow tangs. Overstocked, and somewhat unattractive to the avid aquarist, but its what they wanted, and considering its a hospital/clinic, it certainly catches the eyes of everyone who walks through the door.


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

that is alot of clowns. too many...

The lfs I work at has a 1000 gallon reef :lol: (we only have 2 clowns)


----------



## fishoverlivingspace (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, obviously it wasn't up to us. They haven't been too good about taking our advice, as they have a sump that is rated for 125 gallons for a 460-gal tank w/o live rock that has about 130 fish in it. Oh well, that just means we have to go there every week to maintain and they have to plop down a hefty check every year.. I'm not gonna complain.. until fish start dying, then I'm mad, and its "I told you so".


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

lol...nice...


----------

